# non driver club head speed



## bluntlove (Jun 7, 2008)

okay apparently the only thing people care about it driver club head speed, can someone tell me what the club head speeds are for a 9-iron, or 3 -wood for pro's???what distance would 90mph be for a 3- wood???


----------



## 373 (Jun 9, 2006)

Good point, but I think the driver speed is simply used as a measuring device to say you have to start with SOME club and a driver is pretty universal in most sets. That's my guess why you hear about driver speed.

Being 6'7" tall and bending over as far as I have to to hit wedges, my body is involved at such a different angle that HAS to slow my clubhead speed with shorter clubs.


----------



## broken tee (Jan 13, 2008)

bluntlove said:


> okay apparently the only thing people care about it driver club head speed, can someone tell me what the club head speeds are for a 9-iron, or 3 -wood for pro's???what distance would 90mph be for a 3- wood???


I'm taking a shot in the dark here, but I'm of the opinion that the driver is the club that is constanly swung at full tilt and the other clubs hit at varible speeds when needed.:thumbsup::thumbsdown:


----------



## 300Yards (Jan 23, 2007)

There's a lot more to distance than swing speed. Ball rotation rate, launch angle, shot shape and tempo are more important than swing speed, imo. The face of of the club also makes a difference. The distance cannot be maximized without those factors being perfected. But the reason that you hear so much about driver swing speed, is like the others said: Its the club that you hit balls out most consistantly, and is therefore a good starting point. 

Now to answer your other questions. The distance that that 3 wood will travel will depend on the factors I listed above, but it will generally be shorter than your driver. The 9 iron is different though.. That isn't a club you should be getting a lot of distance from. With irons, you have to think control > distance.


----------

